
Ask HN: How to design data model? - wener
Is there any standard process to build the data model ? Every time I trying to model our business to relationship database, I don&#x27;t know where to start, so, the process is different every time.Don&#x27;t want to work like this, what should I learn, what should I do ?
======
jenkstom
The rational unified process is one way, although it is largely overkill.
There is an agile data process that is only slightly less cumbersome.

[http://www.drdobbs.com/agile-data-
modeling/184415164](http://www.drdobbs.com/agile-data-modeling/184415164)
[http://agiledata.org/essays/dataModeling101.html](http://agiledata.org/essays/dataModeling101.html)

Just rip out whatever you don't need from either of those. Actors, stories and
processes are the most effective place I know to start. Once those are lined
out the data model becomes a lot more obvious.

